

Wade Adams - Nanotechnology and Energy (TED) - hoodis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GFst2IQBEM

======
avgarrison
Ok, that was awesome..inject gold plated nanobots into your body and then heat
them up with infrared to kill cancer cells. My question is, how do you get the
nanobots out of your body once their job is done?

